# Urgent*: Tourist visa help please



## Fahad88 (Sep 8, 2012)

Greetings, 

please guys can you guide me I am really confused and in big trouble,


I came to uae on tourist visa it will expire on Monday, so in case i will get the offer after that is it possible to get employment visa? shall i inform company about this? actually i feel it's not good to inform them as long as I will handle all the expanses of overstaying!

so can you please guide me with the procedure,

they will apply for labour card 
it will get approved
then employment visa ready
before leaving i will pay the fines
go outside and come back this is the way right?

please advise me.

Kind regards.lane:


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi there - not too sure what you are asking here. I doubt that it will make any difference to the company's decision making if you tell them the expiration date of your visit visa. If you go over the alocated 30 days + 10, then you will be fined (I think it is still AED 100 per day but not too sure), so this is not really a good option I would suggest. 

It also makes a difference to how the procedure appears to you if you are applying to an onshore company or to one in one of the freezones, since the freezone does a lot of the processing and therefore appears different to you.

Once the company makes an application to DRND for your residency then you are OK to stay provided formalities are completed within a certain period of time. The first stage of the application, DRND issues a pink Visa labelled "Employment" although in theory you should be out of the country for that. If you are in the country for a fee (approx AED 500) the DRND can change the status from visit without having to exit and re-enter. If you are applying to one of the freezones, that fee is considerably more. Usually it is the employer who pays for all this so it all depends - many employers send their employees out to Kish Island since I don't think you can do this type of entry at the Hatta border, but I am not sure. 

Then you go through the medical check and then it goes through the labour process.


----------



## Fahad88 (Sep 8, 2012)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> Hi there - not too sure what you are asking here. I doubt that it will make any difference to the company's decision making if you tell them the expiration date of your visit visa. If you go over the alocated 30 days + 10, then you will be fined (I think it is still AED 100 per day but not too sure), so this is not really a good option I would suggest.
> 
> It also makes a difference to how the procedure appears to you if you are applying to an onshore company or to one in one of the freezones, since the freezone does a lot of the processing and therefore appears different to you.
> 
> ...


Dear thanks for your prompt response, I am just wondering about one thing;

since I am on tourist visa will I be able to get the "pink visa" employment visa before I leave the country for visa change?

Thank you very much.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Fahad88 said:


> Dear thanks for your prompt response, I am just wondering about one thing;
> 
> since I am on tourist visa will I be able to get the "pink visa" employment visa before I leave the country for visa change?
> 
> Thank you very much.


Actually it is not you, it is your employer who gets the Pink entry visa and consequently yes, he can apply and get it. The original idea was that the application was made whilst you were still in your country, and the visa would be lodged at the airport so when you enter, you go through immigration and given temporary leave to enter the country until your residence visa is sorted. Now they allow this to happen without having to leave the country by changing the status of your visit visa for a fee.
So basically, so long as you have been offered a job and your employer starts off the visa process, you are OK.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

As mentioned earlier - there's no harm in talking to your employer about this. As Reggie said, you maybe able to change your visa status without leaving but it does have a fee attached to that option. As your company will be responsible for sorting out your residence visa, they might not want to pay this extra fee so it might be in your employer's best interest for you to leave and then come back.

I don't see any harm in having a quick discussion with your employer about this route - you can offer both options and they can guide you on what to do. This might avoid you having to pay any fines for over staying.


----------



## Fahad88 (Sep 8, 2012)

guys you are so informative and helpful I really appreciate it,


just one more thing  not clear enough to me

if there will be fines on my visa, fines should be paid before "pink visa" issuing employment visa or after ? I mean I am not asking about i will take it or the employer just the thing is I know it's ready and pay the fine.

just to be sure.

kind regards,


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Fahad88 said:


> guys you are so informative and helpful I really appreciate it,
> 
> 
> just one more thing  not clear enough to me
> ...


The minute their computers show them a fine is owing, DNRD will insist on payment before processing the application further. This is their way of ensuring fines are paid.


----------

